# TV guide for HDTV



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I bought a 921 receiver a few weeks ago and am enjoying the HD programs. Last year I found a web site that listed (based on ZIP code input) all the TV programs that I could get (off air) and whether or not it was broadcast in HD. I can no longer find such a site. 

What I specifically want, is to see what football games will be broadcast in HD, not just whether it would be broadcast on an HD channel - I noticed this weekend that just because it was on CBSHD it dit not follow that it was in HD. Some games were SD.

Thanks,


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well I think the website you're talking about is http://titantv.com

But they are often wrong on what they label as HDTV.

Best bet for what HD games CBS would be doing is to go to the source: http://www.cbssports.com/cbssports/schedules/page/nfl


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

I seem to remember a site like that. I think it is www.titantv.com


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

CBS' website will be your best bet for finding which games each week will be in HD. 

Moving to Broadcast forum.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Or use the NFL ST page from Directv, gives the listing for both CBS and FOX:

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/NFLSundayTicket/Schedule/


----------

